# III Reich " Photo Video "



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

... Greetings comrades. This time I am going to propose a "Photo Video of the controversial" Third Reich. " This is a video made with figures. Numerous dioramas in the WWII era with Germans. But do not sail. In wartime, there are also moments of relaxation. 
To view the address to you: 
----------------------------- 
- Enter my website. 
- Scale 1 / 10. 
- Location: III Reich. 
----------------------------- Sincerely ... Jorge.


----------

